# ❄❄❄ Grand Seiko Snowflake Owners Club ❄❄❄



## kritameth

It gets a lot of hate, but to me the PR indicator looks like it's sweeping away the snow to try and make a snow angel.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa




----------



## ffnc1020

My red flake


----------



## CRW161

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15555992
> 
> 
> It gets a lot of hate, but to me the PR indicator looks like it's sweeping away the snow to try and make a snow angel.


I don't have a snowflake, but I think the PR indicator blends in very well and looks like it is meant to be there on this particular watch.


----------



## Pongster

Snowflake on a bed of snowflakes


----------



## 246ohonesie

This is 100% my grail watch. After about a year and a half of saving up, my watch fund is about half way there. I'm currently wearing a Seiko SNK807, so the Snowflake will be quite an upgrade! In all likelihood, I'll probably cave in and get a less expensive watch and push the Snowflake into the future.


----------



## sticky

I'll make one Krita.


----------



## jkpa

Thanks to @kritameth for starting this. This watch definitely deserves its own thread.


----------



## CRW161

246ohonesie said:


> This is 100% my grail watch. After about a year and a half of saving up, my watch fund is about half way there. I'm currently wearing a Seiko SNK807, so the Snowflake will be quite an upgrade! In all likelihood, I'll probably cave in and get a less expensive watch and push the Snowflake into the future.


No, stick with it. All you will do is buy another watch and then spend all your time wishing you had waited until you could get the one you really wanted.


----------



## 246ohonesie

CRW161 said:


> No, stick with it. All you will do is buy another watch and then spend all your time wishing you had waited until you could get the one you really wanted.


Great advice. Thank you! My problem is that I want too many watches at all sorts of price points. Haha.


----------



## CRW161

246ohonesie said:


> Great advice. Thank you! My problem is that I want too many watches at all sorts of price points. Haha.


We are all in that same boat. Every day I resist buying another watch of some sort or another, but I'm trying to stick with a (constantly changing) strategy of a kind.
However, the snowflake sounds like the watch you really want, and I hope that, when you eventually do get your dream watch, you will be able to post your first wrist shot on this thread as a "Snowflake owner".


----------



## kritameth

jkpa said:


> View attachment 15556000





jkpa said:


> View attachment 15556007
> View attachment 15556008
> View attachment 15556009
> View attachment 15556010


Beautiful pictures @jkpa!! As this forum has recently discovered that there are 2 subtly distinct dies for the Snowflake dial, it's interesting to see how difficult it'll be to discern one from the other. Without burrowing that rabbit hole, it's amazing how dynamic the Snowflake dial really is. Under sunlight, as in the first picture, it looks soft and almost granular, then under indoor-lighting, as in the last picture, it looks like thick sheets of snow on a window.



ffnc1020 said:


> My red flake


This one's very cool! 39mm right?



Pongster said:


> Snowflake on a bed of snowflakes
> View attachment 15556277


Where's the watch @Pongster? 



246ohonesie said:


> This is 100% my grail watch. After about a year and a half of saving up, my watch fund is about half way there. I'm currently wearing a Seiko SNK807, so the Snowflake will be quite an upgrade! In all likelihood, I'll probably cave in and get a less expensive watch and push the Snowflake into the future.





CRW161 said:


> No, stick with it. All you will do is buy another watch and then spend all your time wishing you had waited until you could get the one you really wanted.





246ohonesie said:


> Great advice. Thank you! My problem is that I want too many watches at all sorts of price points. Haha.


Prospective Snowflake owners are also most welcome! But tread lightly at your own financial risk.  I agree 100% with @CRW161, don't cave in to the short-term gratifications, @246ohonesie. If it's really your grail watch you will be doing yourself a great disservice settling for something else. It'll be worth every second of the wait, really. And you'll get there before you know it, that I know for sure. ???


----------



## kritameth

sticky said:


> I'll make one Krita.
> 
> View attachment 15556372


She's a beaut, @sticky!!



jkpa said:


> Thanks to @kritameth for starting this. This watch definitely deserves its own thread.


If it was up to me the Snowflake would get its own forum too! ??


----------



## Nokie

Very nice pictures everyone. The PR indicator does look right at home on the GS dial and I am not normally a fan of this function.

Cool.


----------



## BrianBinFL

kritameth said:


> As this forum has recently discovered that there are 2 subtly distinct dies for the Snowflake dial, it's interesting to see how difficult it'll be to discern one from the other.


Funny you mention that. I was going through this thread, looking at each picture, and thinking "OG Snowflake", "New Snowflake", for each. Some I couldn't call because I couldn't see the landmarks I look for well enough.


----------



## Watch19

kritameth, it's 39mm stainless
BrianBin, Here's a shot with more texture


----------



## TransporterG

Such a spectacular watch! Great photos, all. Few watches, even others from GS, can seem like they are an almost, almost, never-quite-attainable...representation of perfection, like the Snowflake. This could only come out of Japan. It's not new, but never gets old. I need one, and certainly complements the 3 GS I currently have.

I quite like this PR, as @kritameth mentions, it looks like the PR hand is removing snow, leaving tracks and depth. Quirky and not, why and why not...all at the same time on this dial. What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## warsh

Watch19 said:


> kritameth, it's 39mm stainless
> BrianBin, Here's a shot with more texture
> View attachment 15556780


I was unaware of a 39mm snowflake. Can you share model number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

warsh said:


> I was unaware of a 39mm snowflake. Can you share model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SBGA129


----------



## NewGuard84

I should never have come here, one cannot unsee these temptations.

Nice watches all.


----------



## silentmask

Still in awe having this on my wrist 🤩


----------



## kritameth

Watch19 said:


> kritameth, it's 39mm stainless
> BrianBin, Here's a shot with more texture
> View attachment 15556780


I didn't know it's SS. And the 39mm makes it even more unique. Shame that the following AJHH LE SBGA421 didn't continue the case.


----------



## ffnc1020

kritameth said:


> I didn't know it's SS. And the 39mm makes it even more unique. Shame that the following AJHH LE SBGA421 didn't continue the case.


And only 369 ever made. It has the same case as sbga085/285.


----------



## kritameth

Still in the honeymoon phase with another watch, but just could not resist putting on the Snowflake for a bit today.


----------



## sticky

246ohonesie said:


> Great advice. Thank you! My problem is that I want too many watches at all sorts of price points. Haha.


There are lots of watches out there trying to tempt you but the Flake is well worth sticking to as your target.


----------



## Nokie

Really nice macro shot of the dial. Very impressive.


----------



## jkpa

Added some warmth in editing to show more how it looks now in a dimly lit bedroom.








Check the indices reflection of the light from the TV.


----------



## Toothbras

kritameth said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with another watch, but just could not resist putting on the Snowflake for a bit today.
> View attachment 15559928


That butt plug looks terribly uncomfortable


----------



## kritameth

Toothbras said:


> That butt plug looks terribly uncomfortable


I suppose that would depend on the butt.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## John Price

And here's mine. Had her for nearly 5 years now - such an iconic model...


----------



## kritameth

John Price said:


> And here's mine. Had her for nearly 5 years now - such an iconic model...
> View attachment 15566158
> 
> View attachment 15566159


Bowing down to the SGS Snowflake!


----------



## JJPark

Personally I enjoy it more on a strap! The blue croc strap matches so well with the blue seconds hand


----------



## sleepyastronaut

PR @ 10x


----------



## kritameth

JJPark said:


> View attachment 15566935
> 
> Personally I enjoy it more on a strap! The blue croc strap matches so well with the blue seconds hand


That looks great! I've thought long and hard about getting a custom strap for the Snowflake, but I just can't bring myself to shelf the bracelet, I love it too much.



sleepyastronaut said:


> PR @ 10x
> 
> View attachment 15566957


A work of art! Almost like a Japanese zen garden.


----------



## kritameth

The Snowflake can just brighten up any day.


----------



## carlhaluss

CRW161 said:


> I don't have a snowflake, but I think the PR indicator blends in very well and looks like it is meant to be there on this particular watch.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## carlhaluss

Toothbras said:


> That butt plug looks terribly uncomfortable


----------



## kritameth

Keeping me warm for the winter storm today. Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## jkpa

Waiting for lunch to be delivered


----------



## jkpa

Multitude of reflections and shades in the bright sunlight


----------



## jkpa

And one more


----------



## kritameth

jkpa said:


> Waiting for lunch to be delivered
> 
> View attachment 15584715





jkpa said:


> Multitude of reflections and shades in the bright sunlight
> 
> View attachment 15584722





jkpa said:


> And one more
> 
> View attachment 15584727


Beautiful shots!

Wearing mine today as well, post snowstorm. Please excuse the date, I blame the lazy weather. ? ?


----------



## alex_oz

kritameth said:


> Beautiful shots!
> 
> Wearing mine today as well, post snowstorm. Please excuse the date, I blame the lazy weather. 🌨 🌨
> View attachment 15584746


Gosh it's so beautiful, can't stand it!


----------



## JJPark

kritameth said:


> Keeping me warm for the winter storm today. Hope everyone's having a great weekend.
> View attachment 15582694


Love the angle shot. Is it snowing where you live? I'm trading my snowflake  so I'll have to look at the photos here lol


----------



## kritameth

JJPark said:


> Love the angle shot. Is it snowing where you live? I'm trading my snowflake  so I'll have to look at the photos here lol


Thanks @JJPark! And it was, here in MA. What's going to take its place?


----------



## JJPark

kritameth said:


> Thanks @JJPark! And it was, here in MA. What's going to take its place?


Must be cold out there! Sent you a PM on it, want your personal opinion on the trade!


----------



## UWSNYC

Bought mine in Dec 2019, finally got around to wear it this past Thanksgiving.
Was worried the oils and movements went bad, but NO!
only 1/2 second fast in a week since the last stoppage.
Is this good?

Loving that blue sword!


----------



## kritameth

UWSNYC said:


> Bought mine in Dec 2019, finally got around to wear it this past Thanksgiving.
> Was worried the oils and movements went bad, but NO!
> only 1/2 second fast in a week since the last stoppage.
> Is this good?
> 
> Loving that blue sword!
> 
> View attachment 15586331


Beautiful! Hope she gets more and more wrist time. 

And I think that's very good. Mine is around +0.3spd last I checked, but I also have never worn mine consecutively long enough to get the PR past 1/3, so hopefully it'll be better when it becomes a daily wearer. Would love to hear others' experience with accuracy.


----------



## jkpa

Mine gains approx 2-3 seconds per week.


----------



## UWSNYC

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! Hope she gets more and more wrist time.
> 
> And I think that's very good. Mine is around +0.3spd last I checked, but I also have never worn mine consecutively long enough to get the PR past 1/3, so hopefully it'll be better when it becomes a daily wearer. Would love to hear others' experience with accuracy.


thanks


jkpa said:


> Mine gains approx 2-3 seconds per week.


That is what GS says on the manual, about 15 seconds a month.


----------



## kritameth

Just about freezing this morning in MA at 29 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Haf




----------



## kritameth

Haf said:


> View attachment 15589427


That's a beautiful pairing, and an equally stunning picture! What strap is that, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## dosei




----------



## Haf

kritameth said:


> That's a beautiful pairing, and an equally stunning picture! What strap is that, if you don't mind sharing?


It's a lizard strap that I bought from one of my local shop. I have no idea how to find it anywhere else because it is unbranded.


----------



## ffnc1020

Early sunset in Seattle.


----------



## jkpa

Morning Snowflakes 

New watch finder video today. Inspired me to wear it today.


----------



## CRW161

I've got to stop visiting this thread; an SBGA259 keeps calling for me to buy it!
(not my image)


----------



## John Price

CRW161 said:


> I've got to stop visiting this thread; an SBGA259 keeps calling for me to buy it!
> (not my image)
> View attachment 15592353


Do it! All the cool kids are!


----------



## kritameth

John Price said:


> Do it! All the cool kids are!


+1.


----------



## kritameth

jkpa said:


> Morning Snowflakes
> 
> New watch finder video today. Inspired me to wear it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15592232


Neat video, thank you for sharing! The fact that the Snowflake is in the same video, a WF video nonetheless, as a Lange speaks volume. Their macros are sensational. Grounded to see that at that level even a Lange shows flaws, e.g. the printed "G" of the logo, and dimples and unfinished edges/underside on the hands.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## kritameth




----------



## JLittle

Has anyone ordered a snowflake on line to be delivered instead of getting it in person? If so, is there a place to recommend, like Topper?


----------



## jkpa

Yes Topper or Timeless. I got mine from Timeless. Either one will take good care of you. Call and see who can give the best price. Pm me if you want to know more.


----------



## aalin13

JLittle said:


> Has anyone ordered a snowflake on line to be delivered instead of getting it in person? If so, is there a place to recommend, like Topper?


Not a snowflake, but I have had two GS sent to Australia from Timeless, and both times they arrived without any issue. I definitely recommend Timeless for GS purchase.


----------



## JLittle

aalin13 said:


> Not a snowflake, but I have had two GS sent to Australia from Timeless, and both times they arrived without any issue. I definitely recommend Timeless for GS purchase.


Got it from Topper cause they were able to work with me while Timeless wasn't Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## kritameth

JLittle said:


> Got it from Topper cause they were able to work with me while Timeless wasn't Thanks for the advice though.


Hey! Welcome to the dark Snowy side, my friend!


----------



## Chronohound

I picked up a gently used snowflake ❄ from a local shop. Was originally purchased in 2019. Rated about 9/10. The GS has been a grail to me. Seeing how amazing this watch was I couldn't resist. Love the spring drive. The blue second hand makes me ?


----------



## JLittle

Just opened up my Grand Seiko box and looked at my Snowflake for the first time. Oh My God. The most beautiful dial and case I have ever seen. Even better than videos and pics show.

The polish on the case and tapered bracelet, the sweeping movement of the blue seconds hand, the lightness of the watch. AND THAT DIAL! Love at first site. NEVER getting rid of this!!!!!!!


----------



## jkpa

^^^ 👌👌👌👌👌


----------



## Watch19




----------



## silentmask

Trying on a cheap blue colored strap to test the waters on the Snowflake. So far it looks pretty nice, might go for a custom suede leather down the road.


----------



## JLittle

silentmask said:


> Trying on a cheap blue colored strap to test the waters on the Snowflake. So far it looks pretty nice, might go for a custom suede leather down the road.
> View attachment 15606381
> View attachment 15606382
> View attachment 15606383


I'm trying to get THIS one.


----------



## md2010




----------



## silentmask

JLittle said:


> I'm trying to get THIS one.
> View attachment 15606430


I like the darker blue matches the seconds hand, however the lizard skin is a bit too loud for me personally. I wanted a suede material to match the random texture of the dial.


----------



## jkpa

Some 'Flake fun this morning.

It's Tuesday today so you know what that means!
Uh nope, sorry, it's Snowflake time today.










Hanging out with the fam at the pool and backyard table. Many members - some with a frosty attitude.



















Back inside for a movement moment










And finally, just for @kritameth

On the old block!!?

Have a nice day, all ?


----------



## kritameth

jkpa said:


> Some 'Flake fun this morning.
> 
> It's Tuesday today so you know what that means!
> Uh nope, sorry, it's Snowflake time today.
> 
> View attachment 15611688
> 
> 
> Hanging out with the fam at the pool and backyard table. Many members - some with a frosty attitude.
> 
> View attachment 15611690
> 
> 
> View attachment 15611693
> 
> 
> Back inside for a movement moment
> 
> View attachment 15611697
> 
> 
> And finally, just for @kritameth
> 
> On the old block!!?
> 
> View attachment 15611696
> 
> 
> Have a nice day, all ?


Is that a 12 inch knife? It sure feels like it from the way it's plunging into my heart! ??? 









Beautiful shots! Especially the 2nd picture on ice, that angle when the light perfectly catches the all-polished hands and indices, just melts me away. Very few GS has that magic.


----------



## jkpa

At least you still have a GS Spring Drive so you can keep enjoying some of the magic


----------



## JLittle

Has anyone else had problems with pins falling out of their snowflake bracelets?


----------



## jkpa

JLittle said:


> Has anyone else had problems with pins falling out of their snowflake bracelets?


I have not. Pin and collar system can be a pain but usually very secure once seated.


----------



## JLittle

jkpa said:


> I have not. Pin and collar system can be a pain but usually very secure once seated.


Two different pins have either started coming out or fell off. I've had it for a week.


----------



## kritameth

JLittle said:


> Two different pins have either started coming out or fell off. I've had it for a week.


Did you put the collars back in?


----------



## JLittle

kritameth said:


> Did you put the collars back in?


I haven't taken anything out. Toppers sized it b4 they sent it,, and then Morgan jewelers did.


----------



## kritameth

JLittle said:


> I haven't taken anything out. Toppers sized it b4 they sent it,, and then Morgan jewelers did.


I'm willing to bet one of them failed to put the collars back in. As @jkpa said, pin and collar system is very secure, it wouldn't just back out and fall out.


----------



## JLittle

kritameth said:


> I'm willing to bet one of them failed to put the collars back in. As @jkpa said, pin and collar system is very secure, it wouldn't just back out and fall out.


I'll have it looked at. Thanks guys


----------



## Art 1

White Gold snowflake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

^^ awesome!!


----------



## JLittle

kritameth said:


> I'm willing to bet one of them failed to put the collars back in. As @jkpa said, pin and collar system is very secure, it wouldn't just back out and fall out.


Its exactly what happened, and they weren't in the bag he gave me with the links. It's fixed now.

Thanks


----------



## jkpa

JLittle said:


> Its exactly what happened, and they weren't in the bag he gave me with the links. It's fixed now.
> 
> Thanks


💪


----------



## jkpa

Morning, all.


----------



## jkpa

Snowy dreams, all.


----------



## Tolmia

Love the watch, love the dial. Question for you all though, how is the bracelet in terms of fit? A serious issue for me is that my wrist expands and contracts a fair amount based upon temperature.


----------



## massimax

Here are some shots of my precious


----------



## JLittle

Tolmia said:


> Love the watch, love the dial. Question for you all though, how is the bracelet in terms of fit? A serious issue for me is that my wrist expands and contracts a fair amount based upon


The only thing I would change about my Snowflake is I would have an easy push pull micro adjust on the bracelet. I think any watch over 1k should have it. My Omega has it, and its great.


----------



## Tolmia

JLittle said:


> The only thing I would change about my Snowflake is I would have an easy push pull micro adjust on the bracelet. I think any watch over 1k should have it. My Omega has it, and its great.


Thanks JLittle. I think that many of the new Seiko Prospex professional divers now have this as well. I just wish it would make it's way into the dressier watches like the Snowflake.


----------



## John Price

Tolmia said:


> Love the watch, love the dial. Question for you all though, how is the bracelet in terms of fit? A serious issue for me is that my wrist expands and contracts a fair amount based upon temperature.


I like to wear my watches a little loose so I've never had an issue with expansion/contraction causing fit issues. I will say though, that the Snowflake bracelet - to me - is very comfortable. Along with the weight (or lack thereof) of the watch head the thing can disappear on your wrist.


----------



## JLittle

John Price said:


> I like to wear my watches a little loose so I've never had an issue with expansion/contraction causing fit issues. I will say though, that the Snowflake bracelet - to me - is very comfortable. Along with the weight (or lack thereof) of the watch head the thing can disappear on your wrist.


I love the overall feel of the bracelet, its just I wish the bracelet had a micro adjust.


----------



## johnMcKlane

My turn !


----------



## naturalfractal




----------



## jkpa

Just did a power reserve test.

Start at full wind 12/30/20 @ 7.12 pm.

Ran out of juice 1/2/21 @ 10.58 pm.

Thats a whopping 75 hours and 46 minutes. Not bad for a watch rated for 72 hours power reserve.

(During same test, my Speedy Pro made it 50 hours and 46 minutes and my CW C5 hand winder made it 43 hours and 10 minutes).


----------



## sleepyastronaut

Naked Watchmaker just dropped his deconstruction:









The Naked Watchmaker


Spring Drive SBGA211 “Snowflake”




www.thenakedwatchmaker.com


----------



## jkpa

sleepyastronaut said:


> Naked Watchmaker just dropped his deconstruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Naked Watchmaker
> 
> 
> Spring Drive SBGA211 “Snowflake”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenakedwatchmaker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631853


Awesome, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## heirmyles

Have now owned my GS Snowflake for just under 3 months, and fall in love with it more every day... 😍


----------



## Haf




----------



## jkpa

Lovely pictures ^^ 

I may sell mine soon. I don’t wear it enough. Twice a month maybe. That’s not enough to have it sitting around unloved. We will see.


----------



## Sherrf

Pongster said:


> Snowflake on a bed of snowflakes
> View attachment 15556277


Where is the dial?!


----------



## Pongster

Sherrf said:


> Where is the dial?!


the entire picture was the dial.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## watch_mvmt

So, so pretty. I want one. lol 
How careful are you guys with your snowflakes? 

My only fear is the amount of consciousness of my wrist I'd have to maintain to not bump a wrist into something.


----------



## jkpa

I’m not babying it but I’m certainly mentally aware I’m wearing it so I try to be a little more careful than I would be with a cheapie. It’s meant to be a daily so it’s not like you have to hide it away from the world completely


----------



## JLittle

watch_mvmt said:


> So, so pretty. I want one. lol
> How careful are you guys with your snowflakes?
> 
> My only fear is the amount of consciousness of my wrist I'd have to maintain to not bump a wrist into something.


If I know my workday is going to involved in digging around in metal bins, then I don't wear it. I won't hike with it. I won't swim with it. I won't play most sports with it. But 90% of my time isn't involved doing those things, so I just wear it like any other watch most of the time.


----------



## watch_mvmt

jkpa said:


> I'm not babying it but I'm certainly mentally aware I'm wearing it so I try to be a little more careful than I would be with a cheapie. It's meant to be a daily so it's not like you have to hide it away from the world completely


I appreciate the honest feedback! I'm constantly organizing gear, in and out of my truck bed, and outdoors on the weekend. I'm wearing my DA36 or a G-Shock most of the time because of this. But I just love the snowflake.


----------



## watch_mvmt

JLittle said:


> If I know my workday is going to involved in digging around in metal bins, then I don't wear it. I won't hike with it. I won't swim with it. I won't play most sports with it. But 90% of my time isn't involved doing those things, so I just wear it like any other watch most of the time.


Thanks for the feedback and the example! That's a good way to gauge actual time on the wrist. I just previously stated, I'm constantly moving my hands in and out of bags, gear, bed of truck, and frequent hikes on the weekends. DA36 and G-shock tend to get the most attention because of my lifestyle/habits, but the snowflake has always allured me in all it's beauty.


----------



## silentmask

watch_mvmt said:


> So, so pretty. I want one. lol
> How careful are you guys with your snowflakes?
> 
> My only fear is the amount of consciousness of my wrist I'd have to maintain to not bump a wrist into something.


My wife actually scratched my Snowflake after owning it for a week (only worn the watch once). It was kinda heart aching for a few days, however I gotten over it. Been wearing it work at an office job so I made my own scratches on it. Now I am not that conscious when I wear it since I enjoy seeing the Snowflake on my wrist.


----------



## Linden_way

Redflake SBGA129


----------



## Jblaze36wv

JLittle said:


> I won't swim with it


Out of honest curiosity... what makes you hesitate swimming with it? Is it due to have pieces that you find more appropriate for swimming or an actual concern for this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Jblaze36wv said:


> Out of honest curiosity... what makes you hesitate swimming with it? Is it due to have pieces that you find more appropriate for swimming or an actual concern for this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two watches better suited for the task, but yeah...the Snowflake is my most expensive piece, and it just makes me give pause, not because I lack faith in it's construction, but because of my paranoia


----------



## Jblaze36wv

JLittle said:


> I have two watches better suited for the task, but yeah...the Snowflake is my most expensive piece, and it just makes me give pause, not because I lack faith in it's construction, but because of my paranoia


I get it and that's perfectly sensible! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys

Jblaze36wv said:


> Out of honest curiosity... what makes you hesitate swimming with it? Is it due to have pieces that you find more appropriate for swimming or an actual concern for this watch?


I can only speak for myself, but I have an irrational fear of the watch slipping off somehow and being lost to the depths of the ocean. The only watch I'd ever consider wearing while swimming is a fitness-tracking one; otherwise, I don't see the need. Having asymmetrical weight/drag on one wrist while swimming is kinda annoying.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

CydeWeys said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I have an irrational fear of the watch slipping off somehow and being lost to the depths of the ocean. The only watch I'd ever consider wearing while swimming is a fitness-tracking one; otherwise, I don't see the need. Having asymmetrical weight/drag on one wrist while swimming is kinda annoying.


I guess I am thinking of "swimming" as more of a lounge in a pool at a resort or backyard as opposed to actually doing laps. If you're doing laps I agree it's likely not comfortable to wear a watch that's not a fitness tracker. But for leisure, in a pool, I am in the camp that I'd like to use these expensive watches in as many activities as possible. But I certainly understand people not wanting to or having a watch better suited for the occasion. I kind of think that the Snowflake is possibly the second greatest GADA watch...right behind the Rolex Explorer 1. That's just me though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

Billions of Snowflakes


----------



## sgrenald

My nine-year-old 'Flake. Let's see some more rotors!


----------



## Jblaze36wv

sgrenald said:


> My nine-year-old 'Flake. Let's see some more rotors!


Would you mind sharing feedback on whether or not you've had to get a service yet and, if so, how many years of use did you get before needing one?

Great pics too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrenald

Jblaze36wv said:


> Would you mind sharing feedback on whether or not you've had to get a service yet and, if so, how many years of use did you get before needing one?
> 
> Great pics too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This won't help you much, but I've probably only worn it 4-6 months over those 9 years. So it hasn't required any service at all. Although if you want to get technical, one of the spring bars on the bracelet broke about 20 seconds after I put the watch on for the first time.

I was comparing the accuracy against my Grand Cocktail a couple of weeks ago and the Snowflake was dead on during the 4 days or so. The Grand Cocktail...not so much.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

sgrenald said:


> This won't help you much, but I've probably only worn it 4-6 months over those 9 years. So it hasn't required any service at all. Although if you want to get technical, one of the spring bars on the bracelet broke about 20 seconds after I put the watch on for the first time.
> 
> I was comparing the accuracy against my Grand Cocktail a couple of weeks ago and the Snowflake was dead on during the 4 days or so. The Grand Cocktail...not so much.


That is great to know, thanks! I bought one not too long ago and wondered if their suggested interval really applied. It's nice to know yours is still going strong after nearly 10 years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrenald

Jblaze36wv said:


> That is great to know, thanks! I bought one not too long ago and wondered if their suggested interval really applied. It's nice to know yours is still going strong after nearly 10 years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an SPS003 that I got a year earlier, and that's still running fine, too! My only regret with THAT one was that the dealer had two and they were closing them out for half off. I should have bought both and then resold the other one for 25% off...


----------



## jkpa

Enter the dragon


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## jkpa

^^ Unbelievable indices!!! What a shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## n3hee

Been just over two weeks since acquiring my Snowflake, still very much in the honeymoon phase with it.


----------



## kritameth

Geology Rocks said:


> View attachment 15697361
> View attachment 15697363


My God, what a shot!!


----------



## Geology Rocks

kritameth said:


> My God, what a shot!!


thank you!


----------



## kkleung1226

Gorgeous, an iconic piece for sure


----------



## Jblaze36wv

Anybody happen to have pics of one on a light brown Reid strap from Hodinkee? I’m loving it on the bracelet so far but thinking that may be a cool change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## silentmask

With my new comfortable suede strap


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Are Skyflake owners allowed?


----------



## Watch19

How would this one look with the later GS on top labelling? It would still be balanced - with one line of text less. For good or bad, he classic layout dates the watch. At the GS shop in Haneda International, the sales girl look at it and said "oh, that's an old one!".


----------



## John Price

Playing in the snow...


----------



## jkpa

Desk duty


----------



## jkpa

I may sell it soon, sadly. I want to try to get a Sub. And those are not free....


----------



## JLittle

jkpa said:


> I may sell it soon, sadly. I want to try to get a Sub. And those are not free....
> 
> View attachment 15736993


Funny I was watching a video interview with Kevin O'leary and he was saying Grand Seiko is, by far, the best value for money watch in the business. That GS watches that cost 5, 6 K are actually 80k watches when taking into account what you get.

I mean I know the heart wants what it wants, but thats a work of art you are considering getting rid of for a Sub.


----------



## jkpa

JLittle said:


> Funny I was watching a video interview with Kevin O'leary and he was saying Grand Seiko is, by far, the best value for money watch in the business. That GS watches that cost 5, 6 K are actually 80k watches when taking into account what you get.
> 
> I mean I know the heart wants what it wants, but thats a work of art you are considering getting rid of for a Sub.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense. The Snowflake is an amazing mix of artistry and technical prowess - it's titanium, its dial is one of the best of any watch at any price range and it's absolutely beautifully made. But I hardly wear it and I feel it's not being used enough to justify keeping in the long term.


----------



## ndrs63

JLittle said:


> Funny I was watching a video interview with Kevin O'leary and he was saying Grand Seiko is, by far, the best value for money watch in the business. That GS watches that cost 5, 6 K are actually 80k watches when taking into account what you get.
> 
> I mean I know the heart wants what it wants, but thats a work of art you are considering getting rid of for a Sub.


I would think 80k is a bit exaggerated. You get similar value in a GP or a GO (albeit at a couple grands more).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

ndrs63 said:


> I would think 80k is a bit exaggerated. You get similar value in a GP or a GO (albeit at a couple grands more).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm saying what I heard him say. If you disagree, your disagreement is with him...but I'd say he knows his stuff.


----------



## DSC9000

My very first post on WUS and it's to show off my new Snowflake


----------



## munichblue

jkpa said:


> I may sell it soon, sadly. I want to try to get a Sub. And those are not free....
> 
> View attachment 15736993


You kidding me? You want to exchange this beautiful Snowflake with a boring everyday everyone has an everything Submariner? No way! Have you seen the sellers remorse thread?


----------



## jkpa

munichblue said:


> You kidding me? You want to exchange this beautiful Snowflake with a boring everyday everyone has an everything Submariner? No way! Have you seen the sellers remorse thread?


Yep and it still may not happen. Subs are not exactly easy to get and I'm not going for both so it's one or the other.


----------



## munichblue

No, no, no, don't do it!


jkpa said:


> Yep and it still may not happen. Subs are not exactly easy to get and I'm not going for both so it's one or the other.


*GOOD! *Subs are not easy to get because society went crazy. You're sane and thoughtful and keep the more precious watch.


----------



## jkpa

munichblue said:


> No, no, no, don't do it!
> 
> *GOOD! *Subs are not easy to get because society went crazy. You're sane and thoughtful and keep the more precious watch.


It will require a lot of thought and planning, that's for sure. It's not only Snowflake vs Sub, it's Snowflake plus few watches to be sold plus thousands of dollars added on top so I'll definitely think about it for a while.


----------



## munichblue

jkpa said:


> It will require a lot of thought and planning, that's for sure. It's not only Snowflake vs Sub, it's Snowflake plus few watches to be sold plus thousands of dollars added on top so I'll definitely think about it for a while.


Looks like I can't help you anymore. I don't know what happened to you, but you really seem to think a Sub is an improvement on a Snowflake. I can't do anything anymore, do what you have to do.


----------



## jkpa

munichblue said:


> Looks like I can't help you anymore. I don't know what happened to you, but you really seem to think a Sub is an improvement on a Snowflake. I can't do anything anymore, do what you have to do.


haha I'm not saying that. The Snowflake has a better dial, better materials, better movement (IMO), better accuracy, it's cheaper, easier to get, less common, better finished. That's not up for debate. It may be something I'll ultimately LIKE better. Spec wars rarely decide who the "winner" is. My Speedy will lose many spec wars with cheaper watches but that's not the point.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## trameline

I’m checking out prices in the UK for the G S SBGA211G Snowflake, it’s mrp at AD is £5400 , after numerous phone calls and emails its becoming obvious that a discount on this model is not very likely.
Has other owners had any success it obtaining a discount on this model.

Im sure the MRP in Conus is considerably less over the pond . Was a discount also practically impossible there also


----------



## jkpa

US MSRP for the Snowflake is $5800.

I heard discounts on it are close to impossible now. A few years ago it was more common.

Just buy mine


----------



## trameline

jkpa said:


> US MSRP for the Snowflake is $5800.
> 
> I heard discounts on it are close to impossible now. A few years ago it was more common.
> 
> Just buy mine
> 
> Fire me over a PM then , let's talk


----------



## dsquared24

jkpa said:


> US MSRP for the Snowflake is $5800.
> 
> I heard discounts on it are close to impossible now. A few years ago it was more common.
> 
> Just buy mine


I've heard the same thing too recently.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jkpa

Took video and lots of pictures in anticipation on the sale.

Last shot, may be my favorite photo I've ever taken of this masterpiece.

No filters or editing. Just a piece of art in the blazing sun.










added a few more


----------



## keerola

(offtopic) I went cross-country skiing today and for some reason I started craving for an SBGA211..


----------



## trameline

Just arrived, Happy to be joining


----------



## jkpa

Fantastic! Welcome to the club 



trameline said:


> Just arrived, Happy to be joining
> View attachment 15757589


----------



## Haf




----------



## jkpa

Wore it this morning. What a joy it is. I admire it, as a "thing" even if it didn't tell time. It's so nice. 

So I have decided to keep it and add the Sub instead of selling the Snowflake to help raise funds. It's only money, right?


----------



## dsquared24

jkpa said:


> Wore it this morning. What a joy it is. I admire it, as a "thing" even if it didn't tell time. It's so nice.
> 
> So I have decided to keep it and add the Sub instead of selling the Snowflake to help raise funds. It's only money, right?


Awesome I'm glad you're keeping it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## John Price

Haf said:


> View attachment 15763766


When I got my Snowflake 5 years ago I didn't even know they had this ghosted, etched lion on the case back. I only discovered it a few days later when the light hit it just right. Love that sort of "hidden" detail.

I just wish my SBGK005 was the same, it's lion on the case back is printed and blocks a lot of the view of the movement.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Haf




----------



## trameline

Back on Bracelet


----------



## trameline

Back Again


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## BigglesPapi

Just picked this up today from an AD. My very first Grand Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jkpa

New building's elevator lights making this shine


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

Yesterday


----------



## Argus1

Just snagged a new one on Amazon for $5300.


----------



## jkpa

Good morning, gents.

Time for work.


----------



## jkpa

All four hands having a chat this morning


----------



## trameline




----------



## jkpa

Some elevator action


----------



## Silvek

Finally joined the club, and I now understand the hype and status as a GS icon. What a stunning watch, and so comfortable on the wrist!


----------



## JLittle

Silvek said:


> Finally joined the club, and I now understand the hype and status as a GS icon. What a stunning watch, and so comfortable on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15857700


Welcome!


----------



## Silvek

JLittle said:


> Welcome!


Thanks, it's now day 3 with the Snowflake and I'm still feeling the warm and fuzzies of the honeymoon phase.

The titanium case really differentiates this watch from my other steel sport watches. The initial sense of cheapness I felt when I first held the watch has faded away and been replaced by a new appreciation for how comfortable the watch is on the wrist. The only way I can explain it is that it "integrates" well with my wrist and there is cohesion that one only gets from a luxury item that fits and wears well.

And, of course, how the dial and polished surfaces play with light is nothing short of astounding. There is mastery of craft in this execution that is awe inspiring to experience.










Of course, no watch is perfect, and I share many of the previously raised concerns with the clasp. I wish it had minor adjustments and was more flush with the bracelet when closed (ie. closer to a true butterfly clasp). That said, minor quibbles.

I also get the sense the at the watch is best on the bracelet and not a traditional "strap monster". Do folks generally agree? I have some straps kicking about that I may eventually get around to trying...


----------



## JLittle

Silvek said:


> Thanks, it's now day 3 with the Snowflake and I'm still feeling the warm and fuzzies of the honeymoon phase.
> 
> The titanium case really differentiates this watch from my other steel sport watches. The initial sense of cheapness I felt when I first held the watch has faded away and been replaced by a new appreciation for how comfortable the watch is on the wrist. The only way I can explain it is that it "integrates" well with my wrist and there is cohesion that one only gets from a luxury item that fits and wears well.
> 
> And, of course, how the dial and polished surfaces play with light is nothing short of astounding. This is mastery of craft in this execution that is awe inspiring to experience.
> 
> View attachment 15860782
> 
> 
> Of course, no watch is perfect, and I share many of the previous raised concerns on the clasp. I wish it had minor adjustments and closed more flush with the bracelet (ie. close to a true butterfly clasp). That said, minor quibbles.
> 
> I also get the sense the at the watch is best on the bracelet and not a traditional "strap monster". Do folks generally agree? I have some straps kicking about that I may eventually get around to trying...


I am always surprised that people find the Snowflake to feel cheap when holding it, assuming one knows how light titanium is before doing so.

In regards to straps for the Snowflake, some say keep it on bracelet. Then again.









Custom Watch Strap for Grand Seiko Snowflake -


Custom Watch Strap for Grand Seiko Snowflake - handmade from our Baltic Blue SuperMatte Teju Lizard, this strap with custom Integrated fit is a perfect fit!




dangerous9straps.com


----------



## kreative




----------



## Silvek

JLittle said:


> I am always surprised that people find the Snowflake to feel cheap when holding it, assuming one knows how light titanium is before doing so.


It's funny how the mind can convince you of something even after you know it not to be true.



JLittle said:


> In regards to straps for the Snowflake, some say keep it on bracelet. Then again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Watch Strap for Grand Seiko Snowflake -
> 
> 
> Custom Watch Strap for Grand Seiko Snowflake - handmade from our Baltic Blue SuperMatte Teju Lizard, this strap with custom Integrated fit is a perfect fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dangerous9straps.com


Interesting, though perhaps not my cup of tea.

That said, I stand corrected regarding my statements that the Snowflake is not a strap monster. I have enjoyed the combinations that I tried earlier today, and especially love those drilled lugs for easy strap changes.

Here's a single pass nato I tried.


----------



## Joeblo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## JLittle

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15864997


Trying to see the strap on that one. Is it white?


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Silvek

I've been rotating through various straps over the last few days, but am back on the bracelet again this evening and it feels right. I'm starting to understand why most of the Snowflake pictures I see online are on bracelet. Of course I've yet to meet anyone in person with one (or any other GS for that matter). 

Also, It's really jarring how light and comfortable the bracelet is after wearing one on my other all steel sport watches.

Question for the other owners: how scratch resistant is the titanium? I'm particularly concerned about the bracelet clasp.


----------



## JLittle

Silvek said:


> I've been rotating through various straps over the last few days, but am back on the bracelet again this evening and it feels right. I'm starting to understand why most of the Snowflake pictures I see online are on bracelet. Of course I've yet to meet anyone in person with one (or any other GS for that matter).
> 
> Also, It's really jarring how light and comfortable the bracelet is after wearing one on my other all steel sport watches.
> 
> Question for the other owners: how scratch resistant is the titanium? I'm particularly concerned about the bracelet clasp.


The titanium that GS gets treated in a way that makes it slightly more scratch resistant than stainless steel. That is not the case with all titanium.


----------



## Shoopster

I've got a couple of questions:

-can you play golf while wearing this?
-what happens if you store it and not use it for more than a year?


----------



## trameline




----------



## lexalux

Silvek said:


> I've been rotating through various straps over the last few days, but am back on the bracelet again this evening and it feels right. I'm starting to understand why most of the Snowflake pictures I see online are on bracelet. Of course I've yet to meet anyone in person with one (or any other GS for that matter).
> 
> Also, It's really jarring how light and comfortable the bracelet is after wearing one on my other all steel sport watches.
> 
> Question for the other owners: how scratch resistant is the titanium? I'm particularly concerned about the bracelet clasp.


Comparing the Snowflake to something like the Omega Seamaster AT, I find that the stainless steel scratches much easier than the GS titanium. I have worn my Snowflake off and on since early 2020 and have no scratches on the watch. I am very careful when wearing it, but haven't found it to be a scratch magnet. Because the GS clasp is relatively small, I find that it doesn't seem to attract the same number of scratches as a larger clasp. My AT on the other hand seems to scratch when I breathe on it.


----------



## Dev65

Shoopster said:


> I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> -can you play golf while wearing this?
> -what happens if you store it and not use it for more than a year?


You can definitely play golf wearing it, having said that I still don't...
And it should be fine storing, but why would you!?

re those asking about scratches, mine is around 2 years old and hasnt picked up any really noticeable scratches. I think titanium wears scratches better than steel as it's a duller metal so they don't reflect so much in the light as with steel.


----------



## jkpa

About 18 days. Gained 3.2 seconds in that time. Gotta love Spring Drive.


----------



## Shoopster

Allow me to join the club! Went ahead and bought one today. This is my first luxury watch and I absolutely have no regrets in choosing this one. The AD even gave me an additional GS leather strap as a freebie!


----------



## JLittle

Shoopster said:


> Allow me to join the club! Went ahead and bought one today. This is my first luxury watch and I absolutely have no regrets in choosing this one. The AD even gave me an additional GS leather strap as a freebie!
> 
> View attachment 15884110


Congrats!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Silvek

Shoopster said:


> Allow me to join the club! Went ahead and bought one today. This is my first luxury watch and I absolutely have no regrets in choosing this one. The AD even gave me an additional GS leather strap as a freebie!


Welcome to Club Snowflake.

I've had mine for two weeks now and caught it on the edge of a table earlier today. No scratch on the titanium surface, but I did have a moment of panic. That first scratch can't come soon enough so I can stop worrying about it. 

Here it is on leather catching the last rays of sunshine for the day.


----------



## Silvek

Old vs. new (A.K.A. the Snowflake meets its grandfather).


----------



## jkpa

White dial Wednesday


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

Back on Blue Leather


----------



## Silvek

trameline said:


> Back on Blue Leather


Looks great.

I've been on a nato kick lately, so picked up a pajama stretch single pass nato in blue from Blushark, They are slightly stretchier than something like an Erika's original, which actually suits the lighter titanium construction of the Snowflake quite well and is very comfortable on wrist. Will try it out for a few days and then report back.


----------



## munichblue

Joined the club today. I'm over the moon.


----------



## Shoopster

munichblue said:


> Joined the club today. I'm over the moon.
> 
> View attachment 15902299
> 
> 
> View attachment 15902300


scratched mine today for the first time


----------



## munichblue

Shoopster said:


> scratched mine today for the first time


The first cut is the deepest....


----------



## Haf

Back on strap


----------



## Josh Lyman

I've been lusting after the Snowflake since I first heard about it in 2014. I daily drive my only other luxury watch, a Speedmaster Professional, so the Snowflake was always an obvious counterpart in both form and function.

I was afraid we might see a price increase considering the MSRP has been flat for a few years and GS is moving upmarket. However, I did that with my 3570 Speedy right before Omega switched to the giant black box and Jomashop sold it for only $200 more which I gladly would have paid. Hopefully I didn't make the same mistake here. 😓

I live in Washington, DC and went to an AD about 30 min outside of the city--the next closest one is in Philadelphia. Unfortunately, I was only able to get a discount to offset sales tax; they said the model was super popular, selling 1/week, and they're the #2 AD in the US by volume, so my dreams of getting it for $5000 out the door were dashed. I did check Seiya but the discount was tiny.

Golden hour action shot:


----------



## trameline




----------



## Josh Lyman

Totally noob question, but does the 3 year warranty cover refinishing/polishing? I wore my Snowflake out last night and there are some small scuffs on the bracelet where the links would contact a table surface.


----------



## J__D

Josh Lyman said:


> Totally noob question, but does the 3 year warranty cover refinishing/polishing? I wore my Snowflake out last night and there are some small scuffs on the bracelet where the links would contact a table surface.


Like every other manufacturer in the world, wear and tear is never covered, on any product I've ever come across.

You'd be able to get it polished at the service, and they'll include that in the price


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Silvek

Wearing he Snowflake today in honor of the announcement of the new and more dressy SBGY007. I love everything about the new watch except the price.


----------



## kreative

I believe Snowflake will also increase in price in the near future.


----------



## Josh Lyman

Silvek said:


> Wearing he Snowflake today in honor of the announcement of the new and more dressy SBGY007. I love everything about the new watch except the price.


Yeah I have a bit of buyer's remorse now with my 5 day old Snowflake. 

I wouldn't have bought the new one because it's out of my price range, but its mere existence probably would have stopped me from getting a Snowflake&#8230; which wouldn't be so bad to have $5800 back in my pocket.


----------



## jkpa

Meh the new model does zero for me. The Snowflake is the icon. This new one is a gimmick IMO. Nice sure. But that price? And too small and not versatile enough. Pass.


----------



## SaoDavi

Silvek said:


> Wearing he Snowflake today in honor of the announcement of the new and more dressy SBGY007. I love everything about the new watch except the price.
> 
> View attachment 15930985


I was hoping for a bracelet option along with a white dial. But the slimmer size is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Silvek

SaoDavi said:


> I was hoping for a bracelet option along with a white dial. But the slimmer size is definitely a step in the right direction.


Yes, the size and lack of a bracelet makes it a more dressy option.

Don't get me wrong, while I love the size and the fact that they moved the power reserve to the back, I have no intention of trading the Snowflake for it anytime soon... which I think remains a more versatile watch by a long shot. I love the fact that it suits a bracelet, leather strap or nato depending on the occasion and my mood.


----------



## jkpa

Anybody got a suggestion for a nice blue strap with white stitching for the Snowflake? Maybe a material similar to felt or something like that with some texture to go along with the amazing dial texture? I think that could be a nice combo.


----------



## silentmask

jkpa said:


> Anybody got a suggestion for a nice blue strap with white stitching for the Snowflake? Maybe a material similar to felt or something like that with some texture to go along with the amazing dial texture? I think that could be a nice combo.


My strap is blue suede with bits of grayish-white threads on the top and end. Got it online from Etsy.


----------



## jkpa

silentmask said:


> My strap is blue suede with bits of grayish-white threads on the top and end. Got it online from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 15935580


that looks very good!!👍 which vendor?


----------



## silentmask

jkpa said:


> that looks very good!!? which vendor?


Klevlin Leather Goods is the Etsy store name.
I really like this suede since is soft to the touch and the strap isn't too thick nor thin.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## trameline




----------



## fkristan




----------



## trameline




----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

I think it's leaving soon. It's a work of art, but it sits too much. Its a crime really.


----------



## JLittle

jkpa said:


> I think it's leaving soon. It's a work of art, but it sits too much. Its a crime really.
> 
> View attachment 15968892


I felt exactly the same way. Love how it looks, great watch, but in the end I didn't reach for it enough. And that's a shame cause it really is magnificent.

I'm glad I didn't take a bath on the trade as well, and that's a testament to the fact that there are lots of people out there that still want to experience it. Good luck with Rob, he is great.


----------



## munichblue

I'm loving it.


----------



## trameline




----------



## jkpa

trameline said:


> View attachment 15972100


great strap. Details?


----------



## trameline

jkpa said:


> great strap. Details?


it's one of many I have had made from a splendid craftsman in the UK , NeptuneStraps , his name is Pavel, he ships worldwide.
Check him out on Instagram .


----------



## munichblue




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53

I hope to join in soon.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Josh Lyman

I have a noob question about the Spring Drive. Is it truly a continuous sweep, or does it have move in small increments 32,768 times per second corresponding to the oscillation frequency of a quartz crystal?


----------



## DonJ53

Josh Lyman said:


> I have a noob question about the Spring Drive. Is it truly a continuous sweep, or does it have move in small increments 32,768 times per second corresponding to the oscillation frequency of a quartz crystal?


Smooooooottthhhhh, non stop as per actual time.


----------



## DonJ53

I can now become an official member with this December 2020 unit,


----------



## trameline

DonJ53 said:


> I can now become an official member with this December 2020 unit,


Welcome


----------



## DonJ53

100 hours, +1 second . Well within specification.


----------



## trameline




----------



## mbsquared

First GS but most certainly will not be the last. I'm hooked&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG

Beauteous!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## mbsquared

trameline said:


> View attachment 16015801


What is that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

mbsquared said:


> What is that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Vintage Highley Genuine Leather Watch Strap - Black


The Vintage Highley is very much a staple in the WatchGecko range of leather straps. This is a generous strap in every way. It’s thickly padded (6mm thick at the lug end) and made from the very best Italian vegetable-tanned, full-grain leather. This strap is well-suited to a huge variety of...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Pongster




----------



## DonJ53

A hint of green.

+2 seconds at 212 hours (equating to +7 per month)


----------



## trameline

Back on the Custom Made Lizard .


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Back on Bracelet


----------



## chas58

My thoughts exactly.

My favorite post on WUS. Thank you for sharing....



kritameth said:


> View attachment 15555992
> 
> 
> It gets a lot of hate, but to me the PR indicator looks like it's sweeping away the snow to try and make a snow angel.
> View attachment 15555999


----------



## chas58




----------



## chas58

The best in Japanese Titanium....


----------



## RedSilver

New owner. Not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## DonJ53

New desk mount when I am not wearing it. I still like to watch the seconds hand glide.

21 days running +5 seconds


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Kakemonster

Question for all you the snowflake owners. The watch is listed as being 41mm in diameter. But I have seen some reviewers state it is actually 40.5mm. What is the actual size of the case without the crown? Is it 41 or 40.5mm?


----------



## Watch19

DonJ53 said:


>


Andy Capp?


----------



## DonJ53

Kakemonster said:


> Question for all you the snowflake owners. The watch is listed as being 41mm in diameter. But I have seen some reviewers state it is actually 40.5mm. What is the actual size of the case without the crown? Is it 41 or 40.5mm?


43.9 mm case to over crown

40.7 mm diameter.

Yes Mr Andy Capp


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline

Back on Custom made Blue Horween Leather


----------



## munichblue




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

29 days wound +7 secs


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53

30 days +7 seconds


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

New to the forum but been a lurker for years! I visited this thread a lot when deciding on the snowflake a few months back and I gotta say all your photos convinced me. Here's mine in a suede strap from Hodinkee next to another titanium beast, my Tactile Turn pen. Cheers!


----------



## kreative

a.watch.in.the.hand said:


> View attachment 16060864
> 
> 
> New to the forum but been a lurker for years! I visited this thread a lot when deciding on the snowflake a few months back and I gotta say all your photos convinced me. Here's mine in a suede strap from Hodinkee next to another titanium beast, my Tactile Turn pen. Cheers!


Great strap. How do you keep it clean?


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

kreative said:


> Great strap. How do you keep it clean?


well it's brand new (and unworn in the photo) so that's the cleanest it'll ever be!


----------



## BumperX

Finally joined the club! I've been hunting for one for quite some time. There were 10 posted this week alone and 3 of them are in my city (well 2 now since I picked one of them up). I wonder why the influx of Snowflake sellers. Loving the Ti. When I met up F-2-F with the seller, I actually forgot about it being made of Ti and was pleasantly reminded. Very happy with this.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

While I do Sharkey regulation for a friend


----------



## BumperX

Just got a "new to me" snowflake. Love it, but still playing with full-micro link combo. I want to curse the inventor of pin and collar because 2 collars went MIA in my carpet after I applied too much pressure with my tweezers and they went shaaaboom into the air. Need to go to my watch repair guy now to get missing collars and to size this. Wish this had an adjust on the fly option in the clasp like Rolex and GO. Other than that...love love love the Ti and how lite this is.


----------



## DonJ53

39 days +9s


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

On its new Custom made Croc


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## BumperX

Still excited about being in the club and here is what I love about the Snowflake. I noticed this the other day when I was at a store and there was a large mirror. From afar, my Snowflake looked boring, zero flash, and not dressed to impress. And that there is the beauty, but once you are close and intimate with it (get your head out of the gutter!), you then see the pop of blue cobalt on the seconds hand that sweeps ever smoothly, the textured dial (the reason we own this), and the sharp applied indices. Here it is next to my SBGE205 (which has been completely neglected since the 211 waltzed in).


----------



## chas58

Man, that watch is a strap monster - it looks so good on a variety of straps. I rarely wear mine on a bracelet (atlhough it does have a large gap between the springbar and the case - it really needs a thicc strap.)


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Acquired yesterday, his and hers. I'M FINALLY IN THE CLUB!!!

Oops....WE!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

In its case come desk holder.


----------



## trameline

Snowflake Back on Custom made Blue Leather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jephdub

Strap swapped


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline

Snowflake back on bracelet


----------



## trameline




----------



## SmoGea

Lovely pictures. 
I'm still doubting if the snowflake is the right size for me. My wrist size is 17.5 cm *= *6.89 inches. Here are a couple of pictures which I took at the AD. What do you think?


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## trameline




----------



## BHWookie11

SmoGea said:


> Lovely pictures.
> I'm still doubting if the snowflake is the right size for me. My wrist size is 17.5 cm *= *6.89 inches. Here are a couple of pictures which I took at the AD. What do you think?
> View attachment 16139104
> 
> View attachment 16139106
> 
> View attachment 16139109
> View attachment 16139112


I have around the same size wrists as you, and I also haven't pulled the trigger yet. My opinion is that it doesn't look bad at all, but it's a lot of watch for your wrist, I think you're maxed out at that size and it really depends on what kind of look you're trying to achieve. If you don't mind being a little "loud" and rocking a big sports watch look, go for it!

If you want more of a subdued dress watch look - which is what I'm going after&#8230; then I don't think this is it. Honestly I'm holding out to see if they put the new 9RA2 into a slimmer white dial case for a revamped snowflake in '22.

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SmoGea

BHWookie11 said:


> I have around the same size wrists as you, and I also haven’t pulled the trigger yet. My opinion is that it doesn’t look bad at all, but it’s a lot of watch for your wrist, I think you’re maxed out at that size and it really depends on what kind of look you’re trying to achieve. If you don’t mind being a little “loud” and rocking a big sports watch look, go for it!
> 
> If you want more of a subdued dress watch look - which is what I’m going after… then I don’t think this is it. Honestly I’m holding out to see if they put the new 9RA2 into a slimmer white dial case for a revamped snowflake in ‘22.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for your honest feedback. I am feeling the same way about the snowflake. I am afraid it will look disproportionate with a suit/formal wear. I can get it new from ad with 25% off but I think I will pass. I have also tried SBGA375/373 and I must say it looks bigger than the snowflake due the 44gs case.


----------



## SaoDavi

BHWookie11 said:


> Honestly I'm holding out to see if they put the new 9RA2 into a slimmer white dial case for a revamped snowflake in '22.


That's the dream.


----------



## JumpJ37

Does this one count for the Snowflake Club? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy.erlich36

Haven't taken it off since i bought it.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## roy.erlich36

The inspiration









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## roy.erlich36

Anyone tried putting it on rubber?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

While making a footy pitch birthday cake


----------



## 01alam

How about desert snowflakes 😄 ?


----------



## trameline




----------



## gooter

Does this count?


----------



## vinuneuro

roy.erlich36 said:


> Anyone tried putting it on rubber?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I am interested in this as well.


----------



## DonJ53

Removed from Imgur


----------



## BHWookie11

SmoGea said:


> Thank you so much for your honest feedback. I am feeling the same way about the snowflake. I am afraid it will look disproportionate with a suit/formal wear. I can get it new from ad with 25% off but I think I will pass. I have also tried SBGA375/373 and I must say it looks bigger than the snowflake due the 44gs case.



Friend, I am just coming back to this thread to say please don’t let me dissuade you if your heart is set on a snowflake. As mentioned, I also have about a 6.9” wrist. 

I just returned to a GS AD today and tried on the snowflake again. While it is a little thicker than I wish, I think the lug to lug size isn’t bad, the curvature of the lugs and snug fit to my wrist is great (which would help a bit with dress shirts), and being so lightweight certainly helps a lot with comfort compared to other even smaller watches. 

After looking from a distance in the mirror and getting the nod of approval from my better half, I might have changed my mind, and I’m considering pulling the trigger. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakemonster

When I tried on the white birch and the snowflake the other day, the snowflake didn't really feel any bigger on the wrist that the white birch. The birch does present a bit bigger than the suggested 40mm, probably due to the 22mm bracelet.


----------



## trameline




----------



## BHWookie11

Okay, I joined the club last night, I’m blown away by this piece! Super comfortable on the wrist, can still fit under most cuffs, and looks incredible. 

The size isn’t bad at all, though I’ll still hop on the bandwagon and trade up really quick if/when they ever release a 9RA2 version. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmoGea

BHWookie11 said:


> Okay, I joined the club last night, I’m blown away by this piece! Super comfortable on the wrist, can still fit under most cuffs, and looks incredible.
> 
> The size isn’t bad at all, though I’ll still hop on the bandwagon and trade up really quick if/when they ever release a 9RA2 version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, you had to pull the trigger 😬. Looks really beautiful.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## SmoGea

BHWookie11 said:


> Okay, I joined the club last night, I’m blown away by this piece! Super comfortable on the wrist, can still fit under most cuffs, and looks incredible.
> 
> The size isn’t bad at all, though I’ll still hop on the bandwagon and trade up really quick if/when they ever release a 9RA2 version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the snowflake? Still super happy and especially about the size?


----------



## BHWookie11

SmoGea said:


> How do you like the snowflake? Still super happy and especially about the size?


I’ve found that it’s taken the top spot in my collection (BB58 previously had the title). The 41mm is not nearly as big as I thought it would be, especially when looking from a distance / in the mirror. But I think the key point is that it’s titanium, and lightweight = comfortable. I just need to pick up some more straps like some of the other folks here and I’m all set!

Like I said, I take back my words, you should totally go for it, I don’t think you’ll regret it! 😂


----------



## SmoGea

BHWookie11 said:


> I’ve found that it’s taken the top spot in my collection (BB58 previously had the title). The 41mm is not nearly as big as I thought it would be, especially when looking from a distance / in the mirror. But I think the key point is that it’s titanium, and lightweight = comfortable. I just need to pick up some more straps like some of the other folks here and I’m all set!
> 
> Like I said, I take back my words, you should totally go for it, I don’t think you’ll regret it! 😂


Great to hear my friend. I think you have made the right decision. 

Maybe I will buy the snowflake as a Christmas gift. Who knows 😀


----------



## bangahhh

Ultimate grail Seiko for me. Going to buy one someday, but there are some other pieces I have my eye on before purchasing the Snowflake..


----------



## Devray

All Japanese flavors, for this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHWookie11

The Snowflake out in its element today. 🌨❄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Buick




----------



## Buick

I’ve been thinking about this one for ages, and managed to see it and try it on in a local store. I was still hesitating a little over the price (even though I feel certain it is worth the cost given it’s materials, accuracy and finishing) but then saw one while away on a trip and decided to take the plunge and treat myself. I’ve only had it three weeks and am very much still babying it (some stickers still in place and mostly wearing it around the house!) but that’s just my way.


----------



## Devray

a Beauty….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesgenta

OK I finally caved and joined the club... and I love it!


----------



## Robinroast

Haf said:


> View attachment 15763766


Beautiful strap. Mind sharing the source?


----------



## Haf

Robinroast said:


> Beautiful strap. Mind sharing the source?


It's a strap I got from a local shop and it is not branded in any way, basically I have no idea how to trace its manufacturer.


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

Boredom set in so decided to reinstall the bracelet on the Snowflake, just wished the Bracelet didn’t Taper 20mmx20mm would be perfect . imho 👌


----------



## Robinroast

Haf said:


> It's a strap I got from a local shop and it is not branded in any way, basically I have no idea how to trace its manufacturer.


Sojust so I don’t make a mistake when buying, you just went into the store and asked for a bracelet with a 21mm lug? Anything else important to ask for?


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Papillon4

warsh said:


> I was unaware of a 39mm snowflake. Can you share model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


my SBGA089 is 39mm


----------



## Haf

Robinroast said:


> Sojust so I don’t make a mistake when buying, you just went into the store and asked for a bracelet with a 21mm lug? Anything else important to ask for?


Sorry for the very late reply. No, you need a 20mm band because that is what the Snowflake uses, anything other (19, 21) would not look good.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Geology Rocks

I adore my snowflake and am probably the odd person out because I wear it like a field watch.


----------



## poofoot

Just pulled the trigger on a snowflake after trying on every model I could think of. I tried very hard to get a non snowflake as my first Gs, but nothing quite threaded the needle along all the dimensions I care about. Will post pictures soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papillon4

I’m feeling an emotional attachment to my snowflake … my other watches don’t pull my heart strings like this one does…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## poofoot

First grand seiko after many months of searching. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMP

This is probably my next watch!


----------



## poofoot

Digging the strap options!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## BHWookie11

So I picked up my snowflake on 10/26, it’s now 12/27, I haven’t let the power reserve run down this entire time. Over 62 days I’m now 19 seconds fast, that an average of +0.30 seconds per day. Not bad at all!

I know the spring drive is divisive, but it’s honestly my favorite movement, the best of both worlds!


----------



## trameline




----------



## NativeTxn

Question (and I apologize if it has been asked and/or answered elsewhere), but I was curious if anyone though that the Snowflake would be getting the 9RA2 movement any time in the future so the power reserve would be in the back, and the dial would then be "all snowflake."


----------



## Dixan

After trying, and ultimately selling on, a handful of amazing Grand Seikos, I'm now the proud owner of my very own Snowflake. I get it now. We've all seen a million photos of them, but it's still something else entirely, to own one, and wear one for an extended period. I can only say, don't let its popularity and familiarity dissuade you from owning what is still one of the very best watches Grand Seiko makes. I absolutely love mine. 🍻

Seen here on brushed Staib Heavy Mesh Milanese bracelet:









And next to my wife's "Baby PloProf," or white 39.5 mm Planet Ocean:


----------



## DonJ53

NativeTxn said:


> Question (and I apologize if it has been asked and/or answered elsewhere), but I was curious if anyone though that the Snowflake would be getting the 9RA2 movement any time in the future so the power reserve would be in the back, and the dial would then be "all snowflake."


Not this old apple here as well. You trying to start a rumour.

*IT WONT BE A SNOWFLAKE*


----------



## GMP

Dixan said:


> After trying, and ultimately selling on, a handful of amazing Grand Seikos, I'm now the proud owner of my very own Snowflake. I get it now. We've all seen a million photos of them, but it's still something else entirely, to own one, and wear one for an extended period. I can only say, don't let its popularity and familiarity dissuade you from owning what is still one of the very best watches Grand Seiko makes. I absolutely love mine. 🍻
> 
> Seen here on brushed Staib Heavy Mesh Milanese bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my wife's "Baby PloProf," or white 39.5 mm Planet Ocean:


Looks really nice on that bracelet. I’m a dive guy but really want one of these. Still on the fence. The only AD close to me is 100 miles away and they never have this watch. Would prefer to see one in the metal before purchasing. May not be able to do that.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Dixan said:


> After trying, and ultimately selling on, a handful of amazing Grand Seikos, I'm now the proud owner of my very own Snowflake. I get it now. We've all seen a million photos of them, but it's still something else entirely, to own one, and wear one for an extended period. I can only say, don't let its popularity and familiarity dissuade you from owning what is still one of the very best watches Grand Seiko makes. I absolutely love mine. 🍻
> 
> Seen here on brushed Staib Heavy Mesh Milanese bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my wife's "Baby PloProf," or white 39.5 mm Planet Ocean:


I don't recall seeing the Snowflake on mesh before and I'm surprised how much I like it. Nice pairing!


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Dixan

GMP said:


> Looks really nice on that bracelet. I’m a dive guy but really want one of these. Still on the fence. The only AD close to me is 100 miles away and they never have this watch. Would prefer to see one in the metal before purchasing. May not be able to do that.


Thanks for the kind words. Hope you can make the right decision. I did not get to try mine on either, but I relied heavily on photos and impressions from IG. Tons of images there. GL. 👍🏻 



Brent L. Miller said:


> I don't recall seeing the Snowflake on mesh before and I'm surprised how much I like it. Nice pairing!


I actually don’t think I have either. The great thing with the slightly longer lugs, of the Snowflake, is that it can accept this Milanese bracelet, as well as the Omega mesh bracelet. I wear the Omega mesh with an unsigned Staib dive clasp, and that wouldn’t even fit onto the SBGE25x Spring Drive GMTs I used to own. I’ll post photos sometime. It’s a beautiful combo. ;-) 🍻


----------



## Dixan

Snowflake on OEM Omega mesh, with Staib "dive clasp." Fits like an OEM solution. Really enjoying the versatility of the Snowflake. ;-) 🍻










It’s funny how I now see the Snowflake as Grand Seiko’s Aqua Terra. (That’s a clear compliment.) I never saw it as being as tough, as versatile, and maybe as conventional, as Omega’s all-around great. It’s every bit as usable, though, which is something I hoped for, but didn’t really expect. Cheers. 🍻


----------



## BHWookie11

Dixan said:


> Snowflake on OEM Omega mesh, with Staib "dive clasp." Fits like an OEM solution. Really enjoying the versatility of the Snowflake. ;-) 🍻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny how I now see the Snowflake as Grand Seiko’s Aqua Terra. (That’s a clear compliment.) I never saw it as being as tough, as versatile, and maybe as conventional, as Omega’s all-around great. It’s every bit as usable, though, which is something I hoped for, but didn’t really expect. Cheers. 🍻


Dude, awesome photography! I can never get the seconds hand to appear without also capturing a glare. I can tell that you put time and effort into these shots.


----------



## Dixan

BHWookie11 said:


> Dude, awesome photography! I can never get the seconds hand to appear without also capturing a glare. I can tell that you put time and effort into these shots.


 Thanks for the kind words. 🍻


----------



## trameline




----------



## Richard_r86

I upgraded from the baby Snowflake to the real deal this year. My first watch in this segment and I love it.


----------



## bluecoffeee

heres mine i love it


----------



## bluecoffeee

Richard_r86 said:


> I upgraded from the baby Snowflake to the real deal this year. My first watch in this segment and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 16337194
> View attachment 16337195



love the gray strap!! looks so good


----------



## Richard_r86

bluecoffeee said:


> love the gray strap!! looks so good


Thnx, it's a Himalaya aligator from Delugs


----------



## poofoot

I like the grey as well. Here’s mine on a more casual grey. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecoffeee

I actually just last night changed my Ti bracelet to the strap that the boutique gave me when I bought the watch its a subtle blue.


----------



## bluecoffeee

Richard_r86 said:


> Thnx, it's a Himalaya aligator from Delugs


Thanks I will check them out


----------



## bluecoffeee

poofoot said:


> I like the grey as well. Here’s mine on a more casual grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think grey is the way to go with this watch, Im going to be on the look out for a grey one with blue accents.


----------



## poofoot

bluecoffeee said:


> I think grey is the way to go with this watch, Im going to be on the look out for a grey one with blue accents.


I think your blue looks good as well. 

definitely post if you find a good grey+blue strap, that sounds like a nice fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigglesPapi

Saw mine out in the wild today.


----------



## John Price

Richard_r86 said:


> Thnx, it's a Himalaya aligator from Delugs


I didn't know there were alligators in the Himalayas.  Seriously, great looking combo.


----------



## Richard_r86

bluecoffeee said:


> I actually just last night changed my Ti bracelet to the strap that the boutique gave me when I bought the watch its a subtle blue.
> View attachment 16338268
> 
> View attachment 16338270
> 
> View attachment 16338267
> 
> View attachment 16338269
> 
> View attachment 16338265
> 
> View attachment 16338266


Blue is an excellent combo as well, especially with the dial texture sort of expanding to the strap!

These are all my Snowflake combo's (except for the bracelet).
And another pic of the Himalaya



















Would love an Ostrich as well, but havn't found one in the right colour and within reasonable price range yet. Pic from online.


----------



## poofoot

This is a great strap selection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paparadzi




----------



## Dixan

Really starting to bond with the Snowflake now:


----------



## poofoot

These last few posts are tempting me to go back to my bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beardy89

Don't have a GS in my collection. Maybe a Snowflake should be the first one....


----------



## trameline




----------



## Rommelh23

My first GS! and Snowflake it is!!


----------



## poofoot

Rommelh23 said:


> My first GS! and Snowflake it is!!
> 
> View attachment 16366633


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## poofoot

This is more of a SD question and less a snowflake question but how many hours of power reserve are you all actually seeing on your 9R65s? The last few times I tried (full wind, set down crown up) I end up getting less than 72


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

My OG Snowflake SGS









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmoGea

Today I tried the snowflake for the second time. I think the snowflake has the best value proposition. I am sorry about the smudges.

















Maybe I should pull the trigger on the snowflake before Grand Seiko decides to discontinue this watch and replace it with $10k successor.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Papillon4

The watch that opened Western eyes to the Grand Seiko brand…
( yes I know it’s large on my wrist , but I wear it with pride and great affection for what it is- a truly irreplaceable Icon.)


----------



## Papillon4

BHWookie11 said:


> View attachment 16323535
> 
> So I picked up my snowflake on 10/26, it’s now 12/27, I haven’t let the power reserve run down this entire time. Over 62 days I’m now 19 seconds fast, that an average of +0.30 seconds per day. Not bad at all!
> 
> I know the spring drive is divisive, but it’s honestly my favorite movement, the best of both worlds!


Spring Drive is my favourite movement too.
It stands on its own two feet - a horological advancement ! (As opposed to being seen as just a hybrid …)
I’m happy you’re enjoying your watch so much -
Cheers!


----------



## Devray

Hello…. Greeting from Jakarta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Nothing better to do ..









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Christmas Present


----------



## munichblue




----------



## poofoot

After jumping around on different strap options for a while, I went back to the bracelet today. I have to say it’s so comfortable, and the lightweight feel is great. I used to be a “only strap” guy but I think I’ve been converted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Devray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papillon4

Watch19 said:


> Christmas Present
> View attachment 16471131
> 
> View attachment 16471132


It’s lovely ! And looks great on your wrist !


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

Three in a row


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## trameline




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

Macro dial detail in some moody lighting. i like the shadows under the "GS" logo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

Back on bracelet for the summer


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## John Price

My first GS...


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## otoron

(I thought snowflake owners would be ideal for asking this question, so please forgive me for coming for advice rather than sharing a photo of a snowflake!)

I'm looking for a new watch, and the snowflake is theoretically top of my list. Thing is, while all your (and other) photos are stunning, trying it on in a few ADs I was fairly underwhelmed. Not sure if it's the poor lighting in each AD (why is this always a thing?!), but the dial has underwhelmed in person, just appearing a semi-matte white, without very much in the way of texture or variation. Do you find significant difference in the appearance in better/natural lighting? 

This has kind of bummed me out, as the only GS I currently own is a SBGA375. It's the opposite: photos do not come close to doing the dial justice.


----------



## trameline




----------



## bluecoffeee

here's mine I wore to a wedding recently.


----------



## BHWookie11

otoron said:


> (I thought snowflake owners would be ideal for asking this question, so please forgive me for coming for advice rather than sharing a photo of a snowflake!)
> 
> I'm looking for a new watch, and the snowflake is theoretically top of my list. Thing is, while all your (and other) photos are stunning, trying it on in a few ADs I was fairly underwhelmed. Not sure if it's the poor lighting in each AD (why is this always a thing?!), but the dial has underwhelmed in person, just appearing a semi-matte white, without very much in the way of texture or variation. Do you find significant difference in the appearance in better/natural lighting?
> 
> This has kind of bummed me out, as the only GS I currently own is a SBGA375. It's the opposite: photos do not come close to doing the dial justice.


Yes, I had this experience at the first AD I visited, the lightness on the wrist, the simplistic appearing white dial, and the black minute track markers all kind of made it look cheap and plastic-y. I was turned off at first.

But I kept seeing these awesome photos on Instagram, later I went to a different AD with better lighting and was blown away. Every now and then in a dimly lit conference room I might start to see that first watch again, but take it out into the sun and bam! Lol.


----------



## DonJ53

While making soup


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline




----------



## Devray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

Four days away from 12 months running continuously.


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## trameline




----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## ViktorStryder

I’m thinking of trading this to help fund a purchase of the GMT Mistflake. What are your thoughts?


----------



## trameline




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## DonJ53

While tinkering yet another watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap…


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## BoxxMann1

bluecoffeee said:


> here's mine I wore to a wedding recently.
> View attachment 16673059
> View attachment 16673060


Love this blue strap. Just perfect 🤙


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sopapillas

I always seem to revert back to navy blue for the snowflake


----------



## bibbibart

50 pcs LE with blue accents. 39mm.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bibbibart




----------



## trameline




----------



## TCWU

any dial variation from dial production?
or they are all identical?
same method same procedure?
should be the same identical dial?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TCWU

most GS watches come with index ring dial
snowflake did not ...I am extremely happy.. most my Seiko/GS all come with index rign
I hate the RING so much! 🤣


----------



## munichblue

It’s Christmas time….


----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

Just spent 2 hours messing about with full links, half links, to put the bracelet back on Snowflake, love the watch but the bracelet clasp does let the watch down a little imho. I’m sure the links will have to be changed when summertime arrives.


----------



## bonusmarple

This watch is on my buy list. Probably for my 50th. Between the spring drive and the overall aesthetics, it is something special.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Jwon




----------



## FelixTheFinn

Happy New Year everyone!

New Snowflake owner and member here. Thank you everyone on this thread for the inspiration to finally pull the trigger on this beautiful piece!


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Richard_r86

sopapillas said:


> I always seem to revert back to navy blue for the snowflake


Very good looking strap combo! Mind sharing where it comes from?

My dressy white combo (Delugs)


----------



## munichblue

Richard_r86 said:


> Very good looking strap combo! Mind sharing where it comes from?
> 
> My dressy white combo (Delugs)
> View attachment 17141700


The strap fits perfectly. Beautiful! 👍🏼


----------

